# Les petits + du Apple Sudden Motion Sensor



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Un petit post pour ceux qui ont le sudden motion sensor (powerbooks G4 il me semble).
Les petits programes qui utilisaient le motion sensor ne fontionnaient plus depuis une mise à jour de tiger. Mais maintenant c'est reparti !
Le programmeur explique pourquoi ça ne fonctionnait plus sur cette page
Bon... pour les infos sur les petits programmes, tout est en anglais... mais bon.... (c'est ici  )

Comme les liens sont éparpillés un peu partout, je vais tout rassembler:
Le site des programmes de l'auteur :   http://www.kernelthread.com/software/


On peut voir les coordonnées dans l'espace avec le terminal avec AMS Tracker La documentation ici

Pour voir le powerbook, AMS visualiser est super sympa !           La documentation ici

Pour voir une fenêtre qui reste stable, il y a Stable Window La documentation ici

Et pour voir un bureau tout perturbé en vidéo, c'est ICI  






Et puis après il y a un truc de malade que je n'ais pas encore testé, mais apparemment ça permet de se servir du motion sensor comme d'un périphérique au même titre que la souris, je suis pas certain, mais apparemment on pourrait faire un truc du genre démarrer dasboard en penchant le powerbook sur la gauche  ou même controller des jeux    Avec le jeu avec la boule qui roule(Neverball, LIBRE en plus !!!! ) ça risque d'être bien marrant !!!! 


Une petite démo pour faire défiler des pages de google maps

L'article en question par ici!!!

Le programme super bien par là !!! (ou sur la page de l'article en question) 


ATTENTION !!!!
CES PROGRAMMES NE SONT PAS GARANTIS ET VOUS DEVEZ LIRE LES AVERTISSEMENTS SUR LE SITE DE L'AUTEUR !!!   Sur cette page et sur cette page.
Mais bon.... chez moi ça fonctionne toujours, et apparemment on aurais des echos si ça faisait du mal à notre mac 
Faites bien mumuse !


----------



## .Steff (13 Janvier 2006)

moi ché pas si ca me fais trop envie mais surtout trop confiance de jouer avec mon sudden.... :mouais:
Mais je vais regarder cette vidéo je suis sur que c'est marrant!..Mais risqué


----------



## kisco (13 Janvier 2006)

Cool, merci !!

j'avais déjà essayé, mais la version précédente ne fonctionnait pas, là ça roule !

L'application "Stable window" est excellente !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

sur les ibm T40, y a le meme genre de truc que le ams visualiser, mais un peu mieux torcher je trouveenfin bref... c'est du gadget de toute manniere


----------



## kisco (13 Janvier 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> L'application "Stable window" est excellente !



j'ai pas résisté à en faire un film 

par ici pour la démo !


----------



## tinibook (13 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour le sujet Charlub!


----------



## kertruc (13 Janvier 2006)

Excellent ! J'adore !
Stable Windows me fait mourir de rire !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

De rien 
:rateau:   :casse: :casse: :casse: :rateau:


----------



## iPod Potam (14 Janvier 2006)

Ouais c est vrai que les vidéos sont bien marrantes mais moi j'serais pas rassuré de faire ça avec mon iBook !!!


----------



## kertruc (15 Janvier 2006)

iPod Potam a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c est vrai que les vidéos sont bien marrantes mais moi j'serais pas rassuré de faire ça avec mon iBook !!!



Euh... ton iBook est vissé à ton bureau ???


----------



## Thanidran (16 Janvier 2006)

pour ma part, ça ne veut toujours rien savoir avec mon PowerBook (derniere revision), tant pis


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Thanidran a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part, ça ne veut toujours rien savoir avec mon PowerBook (derniere revision), tant pis


Vas y, décrit nous le problème et ton matos (taille  )


----------



## Thanidran (16 Janvier 2006)

bah ma foi, il s'agit de la revision collector du defun PowerBook  (c'est a dire la derniere lol)

et en gros, bah ça bouge en fonction des mouvements du trackpad et pas du portable... super


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

hum.... avec quelle application aussi ?


----------



## Thanidran (16 Janvier 2006)

toutes ? 

non mais de toute façon, ça n'a jamais marché avec cette derniere revision, l'ams n'etant pas géré de la meme maniere


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

Heu... t'as les dernières versions ? Le problème à été réglé normalement non ?


----------



## Thanidran (16 Janvier 2006)

non, mais derniere version ou pas, ça ne marche pas.

Le passage a MacOS 10.4.3 avait bloqué l'utilisation sur la precedente version, mais ça avait été rapidement corrigé par une revision du code des softs, mais ça ne fonctionnait pas sur la toute derniere revision du PB


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

ha ! d'ac  et du coup comme j'ai l'avant dernière révision avec les options qui sont devenues de base avec la dernière version, mon powerbook 12' superdrive est mieux que celui dispo actuellement  :rateau:


----------

